# Crankcase Breather pipe 'T-piece'



## tbaines (May 2, 2011)

Hi,

I have found a leaking breather pipe on my 1999 Audi TT 225. I ordered what i thought was the replacement part from Awesome but it turns out it doesn't fit and must be for another model.

The pipe was a 'T-piece' which went into the crankcase, to a valve tapped off the intake and to a line down to the bottom of the engine somewhere.

Does anybody know where i can get the correct replacement for this?

Regards,
Tom.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Tom,

Its only available at Audi i believe, its a thin walled plastic part and prone to crumbling up after years of heat and oil etc.
Mine crumbled when i was replacing the hoses on my old 225, its a pain in the arse to get to but easy to fit.

The oil leak could be any number of places, the pipe its self or even the o-ring that sits in the oil filter housing/block.

Heres a pic of the pipes and part numbers -


















This drawing might not be the exact one for your reg or engine code
Let me know the age of the car and the engine code (APX or BAM) and ill find the specific exploded diagram

Its not an expensive part thankfully.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

The tee piece is about a fiver.
The main plastic pipe (item 2) from the tee up to the valve cover is about 30 quid
The pipe (item 1) from the oil filter housing is about 20 quid and the o-ring is around 3 quid


----------

